# Goat losing clumps of hair!



## Meetvirginia2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello, my Pygmy goat Hemi is losing his fur in clumps. It just started a couple days ago but his neck is bald all the way around it and he has patches missing on his back where you can see through to the skin. He looks like a chicken or a baby bird! He is almost a year old and we live in upstate NY. I am worried he is going to be too cold now. I have read as much as I could on the subject and know it could be mineral deficiency, parasites, or other things. 

I am starting with mineral deficiency. I have two goats, the other is Jack and Jack is just fine. Since Jack is not having a problem my initial feeling is that it is not parasites. Wouldn't they both have mites? I bought ManaPro Goat Mineral for a supplement and am going to try that. After I bought that I did some more reading and read different things about feeding it to them. Am I supposed to mix it in with their grain? Most says free choice and I don't know how to feed free choice (these are my first goats). What kind of container am I supposed to have and can I feed this free choice? It says feed 1/4 to 1-2 a day. So I thought I was supposed to measure. I mixed it w their grain which is Purina Noble Goat and feed them separately. I just want to know how to feed a mineral supplement bc every website says they need a certain mineral then the next says it could be bad for them. Very confusing. They all say something different. 
Thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He could have lice too. Can you post a picture? 

Feeding free choice is leaving it in some type of feeder all the time.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a buck with similar issues...and I also suspect not enough minerals. I did start by giving Cylence for lice and a dose of ivermectin paste...but am working on setting up a covered mineral feeder in the area the bucks were moved to. Good luck!


----------



## Meetvirginia2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Is it possible for the weather to confuse their cycle and make them shed early? I'm in New York and we have had a very warm winter many days in the 40s and yesterday was 54. This is my first year w them so idk what shedding winter coat looks like. My other goat who is not losing hair in clumps feels a little thinned out compared to a month ago.














I am worried bc it's coming out in big clumps and it's both the long hairs and the fine downy looking ones coming out together


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is something wrong. I wouldn't be surprised if a combination of mineral deficient and external parasites.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like scabies I had -ivermectin will clear that up, treat both. Minerals and cooper will help then their immune systems to combat in the future.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks to me like he's shedding his winter fur and his summer fur is not growing in very well. Parasites and/or mineral deficiency can be the cause of something like that so I think you're heading on the right track to fix it.

To feed mineral free-choice, you need something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...eral feeder&qid=1456852036&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## Meetvirginia2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It's been six days since I started giving them minerals. He has lost more fur but there is actually new fur underneath now. I am seeing less skin than before, it's very soft. Maybe the minerals are helping! I can't believe I didn't know to buy those. I tried the mineral block last year and they were not interested at all so I just left it at that. They like this stuff they must have really needed it. Poor babies.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't believe it's a mineral deficiency alone, that would not cause so much hair loss - mineral deficiency may have contributed to a weakened immune system. They likely have scabies and may not be able to kick that without treatment (although I am not sure) I treated for this twice in 10 years of having goats, that is exactly what it looked like when I had it.


----------



## Meetvirginia2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yea.. His hair is pretty much gone. Moving to treating for parasites and calling my vet in case he thinks he should be seen. Does anyone know why the other goat is fine though?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Parasites take advantage when a goat is stressed....even the constant change in temps we have been having is stressful for their bodies. I would say keep up with a good loose mineral and treat for mites/lice. I'd go with SQ Ivomec @ 1cc per 40 # for three treatments ten days apart. If that doesn't help, there are a few other things you can do, so feel free to ask.
Hopefully we are going to be in the clear here weather wise by next week. Monday is supposed to be in the 50's :shades:


----------

